# Bringing home our new puppy (cavachon)



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Very excited and very nervous at the moment . 2 more days until we pick up our Cavachon cross :smile5: feels like we have been waiting forever and now the time is almost here my stomach is in knots ! I am almost positive that I have everything ready and I have registered her at the vets for her 2nd immunisation and check up and have food,bowls, pads, Poochie bells, collar and id tag, several kong puppy toys and kong paste and kong treats and lots of teddys and squeaky toys , puppy shampoo, brush dematting comb hot water bottle with a soft teddy cover a cosy bed a harness and because she is used to being under heat lamps and is very close to the floor I have knitted her a jumper so she doesn't get too cold when I take her in the garden to potty ! face and ear wipes ear cleaner cotton pads and finally a box of cheerios (for rewards) and the most important thing we have is a load of love for her .............. I dont think I have left anything out .. The breeder is one of the best recommended breeders around here his premises are very clean and dogs are well cared for and have been approved by the local council and I know several people who have had dogs from him and they are happy healthy and thriving so I have no worries at all about where my puppy is coming from !!! 
We have done a lot of reserch into buying our puppy and this is the dog for us ! We do not care that she is not a breed or purebred We just want a healthy gorgeous little Cavachon :001_wub: ........ I am just very nervous as I dont know what to expect .. I may have read up on everything humanly possible but its not the same as actually doing it  

Does anyone have any experiences they would like to share with me ? tips advice photos ? and are there any other Cavachon owners here ?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Firstly just an aside registration with the local council is no recommendation of a good breeder puppy farms are registered with the local council. What it means is that they are breeding more than 5 litters a year and that breeding dogs is a business. Dog breeders' licences.

You have obviously done your homework though and checked on the health tests for dogs of this parentage.

Secondly enjoy your puppy dogs make a wonderful addition to a family, although the first few months can be hard work.

I have a couple of tips firstly I can't see if you have a crate?

I was dead set against them but with this dog I had one and wow I love it. The crate is a wonderful chill out area for a dog and can give a puppy a safe secure nest to settle. My dog came to me at 10 months with separation anxiety issues the crate has resolved that she just looks so relaxed in there.

My other comment is I see you have puppy pads, personally I have never used them. I have gone straight to garden training, I think pads just confuse the issue as essentially you are toilet training twice over. Firstly you train the puppy to go on a pad inside the house then you have to train the puppy to toilet outside the house.

Cheerio's aren't the best treat, they are basically cereals and sugar which is inappropriate for a dog and your pup is likely to end up with bad teeth. Why not just use a portion of your dogs daily kibble/food as a treat. I buy liver cook it cut into tiny pieces and then slow dry in the oven my dog loves it.

Have you read up on clicker training its fab stuff. Also a copy of Jean Donaldson's book the culture clash is a good start to help with understanding training a new puppy.

Re brushing do a tiny bit every day with lots of treats so your pup gets used to it early and learns to enjoy the experience. A nice play session then a brush is a good idea.

Edit: should also add not too much of liver though that can be equally bad. Little bits of chicken or any other meat is good. I even use a little bit of cheese.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Cavachon thread here with a link to a breeder with excellent information.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/322937-what-do-you-think-breeder.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/342678-cavalier-cavalier-x-owners.html


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

A good breeder IMO is someone who breeds for health.and temperament. 

Being a Cavachon has he spoke to you about the health issues both breeds and shown you health certificates? 

The main health problems in the Cavalier are:
Mitral Valve Disease of the heart (MVD) 
Syringomyelia (SM) 
Eye  Hereditary Cataract & Multi-focal Retinal Dysplasia (MRD) 
As well as a few more.

Have you seen health test results for the above?

Have you met the parents of this puppy? 

Are the pups kept in a house? 

Again, IMO a good breeder will not breed five litters in one year... A really good breeder will have a waiting list and if you want a puppy from them, you will be lucky to get it Within the fist six months to one year.

There are good, ethical breeders of Cavachons... Finding them is the tough part.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I only have pads as I was advised to put it down by the door (just in case) 
I have the poochie bells on the back door and she will always be taken outside to toilet from the very first minute she arrives and we will ring the bells with her paw and say potty time every time she is taken out and I will be setting my alarm thoughout the night every few hours to take her outside to potty (the pads will end up being used under her water bowl to soak up spills) I have the odor kill pet spray in case of an accident . She will be watched constantly to begin with and I am lucky enough to be able to stay at home all the time with her so she will have my 100% attention .. No I have not got a crate but could get one if I wanted to its not an option I have considered at the moment . She has Applaws complete dry and Natures menu wet which I will be slowly changing her over to as I have read its the best (I wont be feeding raw) 
Love the liver idea will pop to butchers in the morning thankyou


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Cavachon but he is more Cav than Chon, he is a pickle but has taken to toilet training very quickly and I crate him over night, I started him in a puppy pen in the kitchen and then put a crate in it for a few nights with the door open and then the door shut, he took to it like a duck to water and I know that he will settle in there if I have a shower or mopping the floors or just generally need 5 minutes to do something without watching him or if I need to pop out and leave him, I was dead against crating him but he seems to like it as if given the run of the kitchen over night or if I am trying to do something in the house he will bark, whinge and get upset, but as soon as he goes in his crate he relaxes and just sits quietly or goes to sleep.

He is very quick to learn something although he seems to forget just as quickly especially when excited but 99% of the time he is joy to be around, he was very bitey when we first got him but he seems to have grown out of it in the last few weeks.

Good luck and have fun with her.

Oh and I too found puppy pads to be a waste of time as Hector just attacked them and ragged them all over the kitchen and really only wanted to go outside to his business or go on the carpet if we didn't get to him in time. I found keeping a diary of times we took him out and what he did helped us work out his apx pooping and peeing times and this helped greatly in cutting down on accidents indoors.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have seen the mum with the puppys and he has them in an extention built on the side of his house like I said its very clean and warm and the puppy's looked very healthy and happy and he will be giving us all the paperwork (immunisations and health tests) she has already been vet checked at her 1st immunisation and he will be providing all this information when we pick her up as well .. I will be reading through it all before I hand any money over . we have been waiting since september to get our puppy as we wanted to read up on different breeds/crosses and have decided that a cavachon is for us ... Like I said I know a few people who have had dogs from him over the years , one of my neighbours has a cavalier who she has had now for 8 years who was also from this breeder and another friend has 2 bichon frise poodles from him also .. A lady who works at my sons school recommended him highly as she has a cavachon and is also having one of my puppys litter mates (it was her cavachon that made our minds up to get one) and she advised me that they were all tested and checked and wormed/flead/vaccinated, thats why I chose this breeder .. I have done my homework and dont need to do anymore !!
Anyhow this is not what I asked. I asked for advice on taking care of my puppy when she comes home in 2 days :smile5:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to add that this ladies Cavachon she has trained for her autistic son and she said that he learned very quickly and is the best thing she could have got for her son :smile5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sorry, but clearly you do need to do more homework as you have no concept of the difference between health tests and health checks. 

He breeds Poodle crosses too? 

That's three breeds he specialises in? 

Most genetic defaults aren't discovered until a the puppy is a few years old... But hey, it's your bed. 

Good luck.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Licensed breeder many breeds, cross breeds at that just flashes big warning lights of puppy farmer  Sorry OP I know your excited about bringing her home, but no health tests and so forth.

Wish you well with her, and know there is no point asking you to reconsider your choice of breeder.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry showing my ignorance  - what is a Cavachon?

I get the Cavalier bit but what's it crossed with? 


I'm not "having a go", or "being funny" or anything like that - I just genuinely can't for the life of me work out what it is


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OK googled it ... would never have got there otherwise


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Well a Cavachon is a mix of a Cavalier and a Bichon mum is a Bichon dad is a Cavalier .. 
And yes it is my bed .. 
we are very happy with the choice we have made he also runs a boarding kennel and has lots of staff that help look after other people dogs while they take a holiday or go into hospital etc ... I think he is a smashing bloke and he loves dogs .. I would rather buy my dog from him than some of the others in my area that have bred their pet dogs to get cavachons to make a quick quid .. And there are no Cavachons in my area at the moment that are available to rehome from the shelters we tried that first and a Cavachon is what we want and thats what we are going to get... 
Please dont be mean and spoil this experience for me :nonod:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think anyone is trying to be mean, but cavaliers are a breed known for suffering health problems and truly responsible breeders will carry out the required health checks on the animals they are breeding from. The only reason for NOT doing this would be to save money 

Just because the puppies are treated well doesn't mean that their breeder is responsible. It doesn't matter how well your puppy is treated, if it's got one of the hereditary genetic conditions then it could cost you an arm and a leg down the line and result in heartbreak.

Hopefully this won't be the case, but it's always recommended to get health tests (not just five mins down at the vet but proper, genetic screening) done to avoid heartache further down the line.

Good luck with your puppy, we would love to see pics when it arrives


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

He only has Cavaliers and Bichons and cavachons 
I thought puppy farmers had all sorts of dog breeds  I'm on a big downer now and I was so happy this morning


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

They may have already been screened ?? These are questions that I can ask on Tuesday and if I am not satisfied I can always walk away I haven't signed any binding agreement :smile5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I wasn't trying to put you on a downer but this is something we see all the time on this forum. 

We're all dog lovers at the end of the day and don't like to see anyone doing any breed a disservice.

The thing is, Cavaliers as a breed, suffer from so many genetic and hereditary health issues that it really isn't wise to buy a puppy from lines that have not had the tests done. I can only imagine how much you may be paying for this puppy and the sad truth is that it may cost you thousands of pounds in a few years when genetic health issues start to rear their ugly head. 

I've seen a beautiful Cavalier die painfully because of health issues that can be screened for, if the breeder just paid the money to do so. Piece of mind is priceless. 

Too many 'breeders' breed for profit by paying out the minimal amount in order to rear a litter. They prey on people who aren't educated in what to look for in a puppy (no offence intended in that) and in doing so, breed bog standard dogs with a fancy name, without paying out a lot and make a hefty profit... It becomes a greedy business and it's the puppies and puppy buyers who suffer. No one wants to see their dog die in agony because of an issue that can be prevented through screening the parents before they are bred from.

These 'breeders' prey on the majority who will look at the puppy and let their heart rule their head.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Well thankyou for your advice I have quite a few questions to ask on Tuesday and I know Cavaliers have heart ear and eye problems a friend who is also a Cavalier owner is always taking molly to the vet for her eyes and ears (not from this breeder) Hopefully his dogs have been screened and tested and I will know when I see the paperwork :smile5:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lisaslovelys said:


> Please dont be mean and spoil this experience for me :nonod:


Was that directed at me for asking what they are?

As I said in my post - I genuinely had no idea what they were ...

As long as you're going to a responsible breeder, who's had both parents health tested (and ask to see proof of the certificates), then I can't see a problem

ETA the reason I was actually quite interested was that my granny always had Cavaliers when I was little & they're smashing wee dogs


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Was that directed at me for asking what they are?
> 
> As I said in my post - I genuinely had no idea what they were ...
> 
> ...


No I think it was more at some of the other responses who are saying she's buying from a puppy farm/irresponsible breeder.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh phew  I honestly would never "have a go" because someone's got a cross of anything like that


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> Well a Cavachon is a mix of a Cavalier and a Bichon mum is a Bichon dad is a Cavalier ..
> And yes it is my bed ..
> we are very happy with the choice we have made he also runs a boarding kennel and has lots of staff that help look after other people dogs while they take a holiday or go into hospital etc ... I think he is a smashing bloke and he loves dogs .. I would rather buy my dog from him than some of the others in my area that have bred their pet dogs to get cavachons to make a quick quid .. And there are no Cavachons in my area at the moment that are available to rehome from the shelters we tried that first and a Cavachon is what we want and thats what we are going to get...
> Please dont be mean and spoil this experience for me :nonod:


I don't think that's anyone's intention, people are concerned about the long term welfare of the pup and other dogs too. With a council licence you are considered to be breeding dogs as a business it means you are producing more that 5 litters a year, so they are breeding for money, they have turned a pet breeder making a quick quid in to an annual turn over, that's something to consider along side making sure all the health tests are done! He looks after his dogs because they are his business same way as a farmer cares for their live stock. No one is being mean, just explaining what a council licence means and making you aware of the health test so you and puppy have a long term life long brilliant experience!


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Was that directed at me for asking what they are?
> 
> As I said in my post - I genuinely had no idea what they were ...
> 
> ...


No absolutely not :smile5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I wasn't having a go because of the cross... I wasn't even having a go. 

If you're going to pay money for a puppy from a breeder, you have to make sure it's the right choice. At the end of the day, we all know that the majority of 'designer dog' breeders, are in it for the money. They've jumped on a bandwagon that preys on certain people and makes them a hefty profit. 

I don't really care that much about people's feelings, if I'm being blunt. Not when it comes to this subject. I care about the puppies, the future of these breeds and the heartache most of it will cause. I care about the rescue centres and vets that have to pick up the pieces. I care about true, ethical breeders that are struggling to home their health tested dogs because they are not 'designer' or 'popular' enough. I care about the dog world and what could inevitably happen to it if some of this 'breeding' carries on. 

No offence to the OP but there are a lot of us on here that feel this way and it's why hardly any of us even waste our breath with these kind of posts and that's a shame. I'm sure this puppy will be loved and cared for but a lot of experienced people on this forum don't bother anymore. What does it cause?... An argument. And that is so, so sad. 

I truly wish you all the best with your puppy OP, I really do. But if I get my point across just this once, even though it seems harsh and that I'm 'having a go', it may just save someone from a broken heart and a future puppy from suffering. 

Just please, think about what is right.

Puppies are not and should never be, a profitable business.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Thankyou and I also have my puppys health to think about and will be seeing all the information which he has told me he has so heres looking forward to me bringing home (hopefully) A very healthy adorable pup to become a long lasting member of my family :smile5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> Thankyou and I also have my puppys health to think about and will be seeing all the information which he has told me he has so heres looking forward to me bringing home (hopefully) A very healthy adorable pup to become a long lasting member of my family :smile5:


I might seem harsh, but I do insist on seeing pictures


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh all going well there will be plenty of pictures she will have my 100% attention seeing as I have no little ones to look after ! She will be very spoilt! Am still undecided on whether to buy a crate or not ? Think I will see how things play out :smile5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> Oh all going well there will be plenty of pictures she will have my 100% attention seeing as I have no little ones to look after ! She will be very spoilt! Am still undecided on whether to buy a crate or not ? Think I will see how things play out :smile5:


Crates are worth their weight in gold. Trust me 

Even if you just use it as a 'safe place' for puppy to go to when he/she is tired.

I personally used a puppy pen as Skip just hated the crate. I could put his bed, food and water bowls and toys in there with him and he liked that a lot more. He has never chewed any furniture and I put that down to the pen


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine fight to get into the crate and they all have dog beds as well but seems like the crate is the best little cave to relax in.
My neighbour had a cavachon and she is adorable little hard to toilet train she said but after 3 months the dog got it .
One of mine is a cross between a Bichon and a Shitzu (however you spell it lol) and she is blind with cataracts at the age of 8 but I have no idea if her parents were health tested as she was a rescue dog
Hope all goes well with the breeder and the health test papers from the parents and you can then put your mind at rest and enjoy your little one 
Have you picked out a name yet and pictures are a must :wink:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I shall invest in a cage or pen just in case and say I want a bath or do the chores in peace and dont want any wet patches then at least I can confine her in one space :smile5: 
I have chosen the name Honey but my 8 year old son has decided that she will be called Honey-Bee lol bless him . 
My twins who are 15 are also siding with him so Honey-Bee it is  
2 more sleeps !!! 
Today is going so slow :001_rolleyes:
So is Applaws dry and Natures menu a good food choice ? I hope so as I've already bought it ! And I have stainless steel bowls .

I hope the breeder will also advise me on how much to feed her and how often I dont want to over feed her as I have been told that little pups are greedy and will eat everything. 
Also does anyone have a healthy recipe for homemade dog biscuits ?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> I think I shall invest in a cage or pen just in case and say I want a bath or do the chores in peace and dont want any wet patches then at least I can confine her in one space :smile5:
> I have chosen the name Honey but my 8 year old son has decided that she will be called Honey-Bee lol bless him .
> My twins who are 15 are also siding with him so Honey-Bee it is
> 2 more sleeps !!!
> ...


Is she fed on Applaws now? Breeder should give you feeding guidelines and generally pups that age should be fed 4 times a day, crates and gate guards are literally life savers!


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

No she is on Royal Canin but I want to slowly change her onto Applaws and Natures menu as I have heard a lot of complaints about it .


----------



## Racheal021106 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey,
I feel your excitement i'm picking my new pup up on friday (not a cavachon) 
no advice on the breed just wanted to share the excitement.
I've brought a crate and pen for mine (crate to go inside the pen) a lady on here mentioned that if the pup isn't already crate trained they cant just be locked inside on day 1 (all depends on the pup though i suppose) so i brought one to help the crate training. Also someone suggested to buy 
'Millie & Ellie' - Heartfelt Millie: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
As it sounds like mums heartbeat, and also 
Adaptil DAP PlugIn Diffuser with 48ml Vial on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk
Which gives off a calming scent for the pup
Enjoy your new bundle :smile5::smile5:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Racheal021106 said:


> Hey,
> I feel your excitement i'm picking my new pup up on friday (not a cavachon)
> no advice on the breed just wanted to share the excitement.
> I've brought a crate and pen for mine (crate to go inside the pen) a lady on here mentioned that if the pup isn't already crate trained they cant just be locked inside on day 1 (all depends on the pup though i suppose) so i brought one to help the crate training. Also someone suggested to buy
> ...


Love it :-D thanks have ordered a crate and a Millie & Ellie from ebay express delivery so should be here by tuesday if not we only lose a couple days and I will be taking her outside to toilet from the very minute she comes home. I only have 1 carpet downstairs so will shut off that room when I am not in there all other flooring in the dining room kitchen and downstairs bathroom is cushion floor so easy to wipe up accidents  
Just one big decision left to let her sleep in my room or not


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

I can imagine you are so excited 

Please don't misunderstand the posts about the unethical breeders. I speak as someone looking to buy a cocker poodle cross (cockapoo) this year and what everyone saying is very true. There are a ton of unscrupulous people breeding 'designer dogs', churning them out with no health tests on the parents or only the minimum they think is needed to convince people to buy their pups. 

Personally I don't like the thought of a commercial breeders, it's important to me the puppies are raised in the home. I am sourcing a hobby breeder that ticks all my boxes, hopefully I have found one and am on their list but till they have a litter and we meet in person (they are a fair distance away) I won't know. If it doesn't feel right I shall be walking away. 

Some people on this site can make you feel awful for wanting a crossbreed but most really are just thinking of the welfare of the dogs and puppies 

Trust your gut on Tuesday, don't get puppy fever and let your heart rule your head. If your breeder has that many litters each year and does not provide proof of DNA health tests I would run for the hills. 

I really hope this is not the case and you get your bundle of fluff all healthy and happy on Tuesday, lots of pics please


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A new puppy how exciting, don't forget the photos when shes settled down.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I think that the living conditions are fine from what I saw however like I said he has assured me that he is going to provide me with all the info and paperwork on Tuesday ! At the moment I am thinking very positive as I have just spoken to the lady I was talking about and she said when she picked up her Cavachon he provided all the information and health checks she asked for (she needed a healthy dog to train for her autistic son. Teddy is a specially trained autism assistance dog) and that is why she is going to him this time to get another dog. 
Back to being excited again


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh I am so pleased for you 

And honestly, no one was trying to put a downer on what is an exciting time, it's just concern for the puppy and you 

Lots of photos please!!


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> Oh I am so pleased for you
> 
> And honestly, no one was trying to put a downer on what is an exciting time, it's just concern for the puppy and you
> 
> Lots of photos please!!


Absolutely  sooooooo excited I feel like a little kid not a middle aged woman:blush:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

If the parents are registered with the KC you can look up their health test results on the KC website. You just need to know their KC registered names.

I'd make sure you see the paperwork proving the health test results of the parents _before_ you see the pups. It's very easy for logic to go out of the window once faced with cute puppies!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> No she is on Royal Canin but I want to slowly change her onto Applaws and Natures menu as I have heard a lot of complaints about it .


Very good choices some of the raw feeding purists will say that feeding kibble and raw together is an issue because of different digestion rates, personally I have found no evidence for this and feed kibble as a treat with main meals being raw. No issues for me and I have been feeding this way for a year. Stainless steel bowls are perfect.

Try a search for liver cake for your homemade dog biscuits.

P.S I'm all for mothers joining together in solidarity but I'm putting you down on this one  Honey Bee is a gorgeous name I'm with the children 

I too think there is nothing wrong with a crossbreed if you are either rescuing or researching your crossbreed type and the mix is potentially giving you what you what, in terms of temperament and looks. Cavachons do look adorable in terms of coat and temperament.

Beware though the curly coated scruffy dog they love to bring shame upon the nicest of owner:- I know mines just rolled in a muddy puddle.

Have you looked at insurance yet?

Pictures are essential.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I feel completely assured that we will see the proof needed the lady who works at my sons school is a special needs teacher and I don't think that she would lie to me about something like this !! 
It certainly makes me feel confident enough to just know that everything is going to be fine and 2 days from now we we be settling in our beautiful new family member !! 
My close friend is taking me to get her and he will not leave any stone unturned.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Have you looked at insurance yet?
> 
> Pictures are essential.


She comes with 2 weeks insurance and I have registered her at the vet and will be joining the kennel club which gives her her immunisations (she is coming to us with her 1st immunisation already done)
Also they will provide continuous flea and worm treatment and 10 % off of microchipping and spaying and 6 monthly check ups . Am looking for the best insurance company now :smile5:

Oh and her booster shots are included as well..


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

lisaslovelys said:


> She comes with 2 weeks insurance and I have registered her at the vet and will be joining the kennel club which gives her her immunisations (she is coming to us with her 1st immunisation already done)
> Also they will provide continuous flea and worm treatment and 10 % off of microchipping and spaying and 6 monthly check ups . Am looking for the best insurance company now :smile5:
> 
> Oh and her booster shots are included as well..


Just as an FYI regarding the vaccinations, ensure you get the paperwork from the first one. Not all vets stock the same ones, and if yours does not have the same one you wil either have to go to his vets or start off the jabs all over again.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Just as an FYI regarding the vaccinations, ensure you get the paperwork from the first one. Not all vets stock the same ones, and if yours does not have the same one you wil either have to go to his vets or start off the jabs all over again.


Yes he is giving me all the appropriate paperwork thanks for the help :smile5:

1 more day 
1 more sleep:Yawn:
In 27 hours our furbaby will be home :biggrin:

Poor little thing is going to freeze her tushy off when I take her out to do her business its frozen solid out there  :eek6: :yikes:


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I bet you don't sleep much tonight you will be too excited :wink:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol I hope I can sleep theres going be be quite a few sleepless nights in this house for a while I think


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna keep it short, I breed pedigrees, very occasionally, I have had one litter so far, and may or may not carry on with my youngsters depending on health test results, it's looking good for my flatcoat girl so far, but health tests are very different from health checks. For example, for a BVA eye cert (British Veterinary Association) you need to take your dog to one of a panel of approved experts for them to test your dog(s) - it's not a simple case of checking over the breeding stock and saying, yep, they can procreate, if that makes sense?

If you look up my bitch who had a litter, go on to the kennel club website, health test result finder:

Health Test Results Finder

And put in her name:

Chapelrose Lala Tau of Tarimoor

That will bring up all her health tests, and you can click on the tabs to see the information for the health of the litter, the pedigree will take you to the stud dog where you can see all his health tests. The cost for those tests from memory would have been about £700 or there abouts. The paperwork is official BVA paperwork or similar, some of the genetic tests are done by companies such as Optigen or Idexx, and not just a letter from your vet.

The other point to bear in mind is that this is a licensed breeder, ie they do it as a living. I am in touch with all the puppy owners from my one litter, and plan to keep in touch with any future owners, offering a life time back up of support, including help with costs if they should ever need it, or help taking pups/dogs back either permanently, or to help rehome should they find they are unable to cope.

These are all things to think about when looking for a *good* breeder. I couldn't bring myself to breed multiple litters of pups as an income, not with the number of dogs in rescue, I feel guilty even thinking about breeding to carry on with a bitch pup from a litter - which is the only reason I would go ahead, along with all the health testing etc.

Finally, all breeders get free insurance for pups, it's not a sign of a good breeder, it's in the favour of insurance companies to snag new puppy owners into carrying on with their insurance policy.

Good luck with your decision and with your pup, as has been said by another poster, it's not because we don't care, in fact it's the very opposite, we do care, a lot about where people buy pups from. It's obviously always going to be a tough decision about where to buy a pup from, so many people I know buy their first pup and then find out they didn't realise they had bought from a byb or puppy farmer, so it is definitely worthwhile doing your research as you are doing.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Thankyou for you advice its much appreciated  Have spoken to the breeder this morning and told him I will not be buying the puppy if I am not satisfied or have any concerns that he cannot answer .. He assures me there is nothing to worry about He has 2 sires and 2 bitches 2 Bichons sire and bitch and 2 Cavaliers sire and bitch and he said that I can be shown all over and that he does not breed any other breed of dogs only the Cav x Bichon ! He said I can see the paper work that shows all the testing they have had so my closest friend of 24 years (will not be fobbed off and is not afraid to say what he thinks) will be checking it all out with a fine tooth comb (I feel very intimidated by strange men) so I am glad he is the one that is taking me tomorrow 
I have found a great online recipe for dog biscuits so have been baking all morning and made far to many :blush: so my neighbours will all be getting a bag of biscuits later for their dogs


----------



## Hazy81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck picking her up! So exciting bringing a puppy home 

I would also sing the praises of crates, I work from home, so my pup Mya doesn't go in it in the daytime, unless I put her in there for some alone time to get her used to being in it during the day (in case I have to go out for a meeting / appointment etc, but come nighttime she goes straight in (with a biscuit) and I never hear a peep out of her till morning 

One thing that you must do, because you'll be at home all day, is to put her in the crate and go out for various times, this will stop her becoming overly dependant on you being there all the time. I put my coat on, put Mya in the crate with a treat and leave for 5 minutes (sat in the car outside) come back in, don't make a fuss and leg her out, the I repeated this on and off, changing time of day and length of time she was in the crate, until now I can go out for a few hours and she just settles in the crate with no problems (I know because I recorded her to see if she whined )

Good luck, can't wait to see more photos as she grows 

Take care


----------



## kezibell (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Lisaslovelys,
Tomorrow is the big day!
Just wanted to say "hi" - I'm a cavachon owner too - our girl Millie is 14 months now, so we did the toilet training in the cold wet weather too this time last year. However, we have a cat flap and our little pup used to follow our cat through the cat flap and became quite good at going outside by herself - We have now upgraded to a small sized dog flap (!) She will now come and go as she pleases. But if we are all together in another room, she scratches at the door to go out instead of walking round to her dog flap. 
Our Millie was very good at toilet training, we used newspaper to start with, as this is what she was used to at the breeders. She is very good now, we may have the odd accident if it is really wet and raining outside, and if we don't watch her, she may use the rug instead of going outside!
We also started off with a crate in the kitchen, we stuck to it well for about 4 weeks, but she used to cry about every 2 to 3 hours throughout the night. We were all so desperate for a good night sleep, that one night we took her upstairs with us and she slept on our bed ALL THROUGH THE NIGHT. I kept feeling around for a wet patch, but no accidents! So we never looked back then, she sleeps on our bed every night at the bottom by our feet, and as the morning gets near, she moves herself up near the pillows! She has her final wee about 9.30 pm, and that is it until around 6.30 am when we get up. Sometimes, if she needs to, she will trot downstairs in the middle of the night, nip out the dog flap and come back upstairs (!) Also, if we stay up late, she will put herself to bed - She loves routine! 
Millie is our first ever dog, and I cannot believe the love we all have for her - cavachon's are a lovely mix and you will find she becomes your "little shadow", as they love company. I think I have only ever had about 4 baths on my own since she has come into our lives, she loves to be wherever you are! 
She was also very quick at grasping the basic commands, sit, down, stay, etc. 
Like others have said, I also make her liver cake as training treats. I make a lot and split it into freezer bags to freeze. 
If you plan on changing her food, ensure you do it slowly, adding a small amount to the new food each day and slowly decreasing the old food that the breeder was using. We use John Burns because I read it was good for the tear stains, but it hasn't helped to be honest. 
My final advise is grooming, you really need to get her used to a brush regularly, so she isn't scared of it. They do have lovely coats but it needs a lot of looking after. Especially in the muddy wet weather, a walk around the park sees them picking up a lot of mud, twigs, etc under their belly (a problem with having short legs!) It sticks to their fur well! We end up bathing Millie a lot more than we would want to, but this is mainly because she shares our bed so I want to know she is clean. 
Cannot wait to see some photos of Honey-Bee - I assume she is white and apricot with that name too?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

kezibell said:


> Hi Lisaslovelys,
> Tomorrow is the big day!
> Just wanted to say "hi" - I'm a cavachon owner too - our girl Millie is 14 months now, so we did the toilet training in the cold wet weather too this time last year. However, we have a cat flap and our little pup used to follow our cat through the cat flap and became quite good at going outside by herself - We have now upgraded to a small sized dog flap (!) She will now come and go as she pleases. But if we are all together in another room, she scratches at the door to go out instead of walking round to her dog flap.
> Our Millie was very good at toilet training, we used newspaper to start with, as this is what she was used to at the breeders. She is very good now, we may have the odd accident if it is really wet and raining outside, and if we don't watch her, she may use the rug instead of going outside!
> ...


Thanks for the tips the children have fell in love with the one thats an all over honey colour and I liked the apricot and white so its up to me really which one out of the 2 I bring home :smile5: I am hoping to see them and just get that feeling that this is the pup for us they will have changed quite a bit since I saw them last ....
I feel sick and I have this strange feeling in my tummy I am so nervous about tomorrow lol silly I know I am just a worry wart (hope she likes us)


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> I feel sick and I have this strange feeling in my tummy I am so nervous about tomorrow lol silly I know I am just a worry wart (hope she likes us)


Totally normal. I cried on the way to see Daisy, I was so anxious about it!  But then I saw her and I just knew she was the one for us!

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Will be off to bed in a minute am shattered been so busy making sure everything is puppy proof and have completely blitzed the house so that I can just sit down quietly tomorrow when we get back from picking up the puppy and let her start to settle in !! dont want to frighten her with the hoover on her first day ... So in 12 hours time puppy will probably be home and then the fun begins :001_tt1:
last peaceful nights sleep for a while I think


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> Will be off to bed in a minute am shattered been so busy making sure everything is puppy proof and have completely blitzed the house so that I can just sit down quietly tomorrow when we get back from picking up the puppy and let her start to settle in !! dont want to frighten her with the hoover on her first day ... So in 12 hours time puppy will probably be home and then the fun begins :001_tt1:
> last peaceful nights sleep for a while I think


Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and enjoy


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Wide awake again lol keep waking up hurry up morning


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww you too  i have another 2 wks of this till my tabby baby cat comes to me congrats and best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Awww bet you can't wait  Its currently 04.15 and I am on the sofa with a cuppa cant get back to sleep :cursing: 5 hours and 15 mins to go ... Must go back to bed soon to at least try to sleep a couple hours more :Yawn:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

good luck , i find deep breathing can help a lot , breathe slowly in to the count of six then hold breathe to the count of six and then exhale slowly to the count of six , repeat and lengthen time on all counts when comfortable to do so ?)very relaxing


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tip I shall try that in a minute


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh how exciting! bet you can't wait  Honey-Bee is a gorgeous name. Best wishes for tomorrow, pictures are a must


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Will be lots of pictures if my eyes still work Ive had about 4 hours sleep lol oh well I best get used to broken sleep as from tonight my alarm will be set to go off every 2 hours to take her out back to potty :biggrin:


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Haven't posted here though I've been lingering past couple of days enjoying your excitement. Just wanted to say hope all goes well today and that honey bee is soon home good luck x


----------



## jammiedodger (Jan 9, 2014)

How exciting!!!

I am getting my puppy in the summer (fingers crossed), and I will be bouncing off the walls before picking him/her up lol.....

Can I ask where the breeder is based? I'm still on the lookout for one....


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Just one thing that popped into my head....

Has anyone else noticed that this licenced breeder (over 5 litters per year) claims to only have 2 breeding bitches? Something odd there if you ask me.... could be lying about number of bitches, or breeding on consecutive seasons etc.

Still, hope I'm wrong, and everything is great, and the pup is happy, healthy and responsibly bred.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Well we are home we were there for almost 2 hours he went through absolutely everything with us and Nick read everything and asked everything that we needed to know and she is a healthy happy little pup .. She is gorgeous and very very alert for such a tiny little thing ..... So she is now a member of our family and currently fast asleep snuggled up to her hot water bottle teddy in her bed ...


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

um sorry I think you forgot something


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

jammiedodger said:


> How exciting!!!
> 
> I am getting my puppy in the summer (fingers crossed), and I will be bouncing off the walls before picking him/her up lol.....
> 
> Can I ask where the breeder is based? I'm still on the lookout for one....


You would be better off asking someone on here they can advise you better than me on what breed you want and where to look and what breeders are near your area


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> um sorry I think you forgot something


Uploading now


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Will do a new thread


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Colette said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this licenced breeder (over 5 litters per year) claims to only have 2 breeding bitches? Something odd there if you ask me.... could be lying about number of bitches, or breeding on consecutive seasons etc.


I thought just the same.

I've just had a read of the law on this and a license is required if someone is breeding five or more litters from bitches they own but aren't necessarily kept at the same premises so this person could well have more than just the two they have at home.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

He could have more but we didnt see anything that set alarm bells ringing and nick read through all the medical info etc and it all seemed to be legit to me ... And I am absolutely delighted with Honey-Bee I am sure we will have years and years of pleasure and I cant believe how much I love her already , she is the best thing thats happened to me in a very long time :001_wub:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

lisaslovelys said:


> And I am absolutely delighted with Honey-Bee I am sure we will have years and years of pleasure


I just hope all the other pups this person is breeding are so lucky.


----------

